# EHX POS, I mean POG *UPDATE*



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

I bought an EHX POG from another forum member, and it shit to bed last night. Light works, sound doesn't.
Nothing changed in the signal. The supplied 9.6v adaptor was used, and it was all surge protected.
Opened it up and not surprisingly, it's a computer.
I'm going to try my luck with EHX, but I'm not expecting much.
Does anyone know of anybody who works on Chinese computer pedals? Or should I throw it in the garbage?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

The resident pedal guru here is mhammer. Not saying he can fix it but perhaps bounce it off him and he may have some advice.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try him


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Maybe try a different adapter first just to make sure?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Yes, I'll do that too. Have to find one first. Thanks


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Capsule might do pedal repairs around here - just let me confirm (I'm 90% sure). If you ship it to your work up here, I can take it there for you if all else fails. You can just owe me a guitar or something


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

You're the best Chuck. Only a guitar?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

adcandour said:


> Capsule might do pedal repairs around here - just let me confirm (I'm 90% sure). If you ship it to your work up here, I can take it there for you if all else fails. You can just owe me a guitar or something


Tim at Superfuzz Audio on Dundas 100% repairs pedals.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

numb41 said:


> I bought an EHX POG from another forum member, and it shit to bed last night. Light works, sound doesn't.
> Nothing changed in the signal. The supplied 9.6v adaptor was used, and it was all surge protected.
> Opened it up and not surprisingly, it's a computer.
> I'm going to try my luck with EHX, but I'm not expecting much.
> Does anyone know of anybody who works on Chinese computer pedals? Or should I throw it in the garbage?


The light works comment would suggest that the adaptor is fine - check your cables as a 1st step.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

numb41 said:


> You're the best Chuck. Only a guitar?


 "or something." He left the door pretty wide open there.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

My Micro POG has never malfunctioned in the year or so I've had it, I forget which member I bought it off of. I don't hang around a lot of forums, but I generally don't read about EHX pedals failing. Just going by what I see, I'd say this is a fairly isolated incident. I really hope it is easily repairable, they are a lot of fun!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Budda said:


> My Micro POG has never malfunctioned in the year or so I've had it, I forget which member I bought it off of. I don't hang around a lot of forums, but I generally don't read about EHX pedals failing. Just going by what I see, I'd say this is a fairly isolated incident. I really hope it is easily repairable, they are a lot of fun!


 yeah it was alot of fun. I have a bad feeling that it's kaput. I think theres a Pentium 4 or something in there!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

In the POG2, it's actually a 176-pin Analog Devices BF531 Blackfin Processor: http://www.analog.com/en/products/processors-dsp/blackfin/adsp-bf531.html#product-overview


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Never had a problem with an EHX pedal. I think it's likely something small. A bad wire/jack connection or something.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

mhammer said:


> In the POG2, it's actually a 176-pin Analog Devices BF531 Blackfin Processor: http://www.analog.com/en/products/processors-dsp/blackfin/adsp-bf531.html#product-overview


 I was making a (feeble) joke, but that's interesting. Now, can you fix it??!


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

You don't have the level rolled all the way down do you? Kinda joking, but not at the same time. Had a 10 minute panic a few times with a level knob that got turned all the way down in the process of moving it around or something.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> You don't have the level rolled all the way down do you? Kinda joking, but not at the same time. Had a 10 minute panic a few times with a level knob that got turned all the way down in the process of moving it around or something.


Nope. I've tried everything.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Tried it with plug? With battery? Checked inside for bad wires from either power source as well as in/out jack connections?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

no battery compartment. Needs to run off of 9.6v adaptor. I will try another adaptor.
I cracked it open but there's not anything (that _I_ can see) that is wrong.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I would try EHX. I've had really solid customer service from Dunlop/MXR, Source Audio, Z.Vex and a few others. They might be more helpful than you think.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Alex Dann said:


> The light works comment would suggest that the adaptor is fine - check your cables as a 1st step.


Not necessarily. I loaned my M5 out to a friend, and when he returned it, the (switching) wall wart it came with_ looked_ fine, but the M5 would get stuck on setup menus and not fully boot. I brought it to a local place and asked it they could try it out with a known good PS, with the assumption that if it worked I'd buy the PS. They plugged one in and darn if it didn't boot up perfectly. The original wallwart "works" but results in some audible whining with some pedals. I gather my friend had used the PS in a way that compromised one or more internal components, such that it wasn't running on all cylinders.

So, a status LED means there is the right kind of power to make the LED work - a negligible triumph - but may not necessarily mean the power received by the main board is enough, or "the right type" to make the entire circuit work. May be worth a try to see if a known "good" supply does the trick. Shops can be persuaded if you indicate you're willing to buy the PS if it works.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

valuable information. I will definitely try a new adaptor first.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

brought it to the local Long and McQuade. Tried a different adaptor. Nothing.
Dammit


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Okay, well at least you can cross that one off the list.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I just tried the IT helpdesk at work. They'd like to know if you turned it on and off?^)@#


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks High/Deaf.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I's hates 'puters! For years I ignored the 'no serviceable parts inside' sticker. Now I have a couple pedals I wouldn't even think of opening. And I know with the price of technical labor, if they every fail they're probably not be worth fixing. I cross my fingers and hope for the best. I wish you luck with your problem.

On the positive side, I've had a black box or two heal themselves when left alone for a while (like some caps inside had to fully discharge to clear the memory or something). That usually doesn't happen to analog equipment when it fails.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

So, I got an email reply back from EHX.
They said to send it to them and include a $25 money order.
I have asked him if that's all it cost. Waiting for the anwer. If thats the case, I'll get off fairly well.
What's the groups opinion? Deposit, or $25 flat charge?


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

Likely just a flat rate from what I've heard. Really they're just going to replace the whole board.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

exhausted said:


> Likely just a flat rate from what I've heard. Really they're just going to replace the whole board.


If that's the case, that's not bad for a $200 pedal.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

exhausted said:


> Likely just a flat rate from what I've heard. Really they're just going to replace the whole board.


I'm betting that *exhausted* is correct.
Basically a return shipping and handling/packaging cost IMO.

Please consider letting us know what EHX's second response is. Thanks.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

greco said:


> I'm betting that *exhausted* is correct.
> Basically a return shipping and handling/packaging cost IMO.
> 
> Please consider letting us know what EHX's second response is. Thanks.


I'm sceptical. I was speaking with another friend of mine and he thinks that it's a minimum charge just for them to look at it. Then whatever it costs to fix it, is extra. 
I will definitely report back because I think this will be valuable info for everyone.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I bet $25 is their cost for a loaded board. Hopefully they extend that price to the end-user in a face-saving, keep-the-customer-happy move. And that customer tells us about it here. And we all happily buy more EH stuff because they have great customer service and support their users. That's what I bet, or at least hope for.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

From EHX customer service:

Hello. Since the unit is out of warranty if we cannot fix the unit it will be returned to you and the fee is non refundable. 
Regards.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

numb41 said:


> From EHX customer service:
> 
> Hello. Since the unit is out of warranty if we cannot fix the unit it will be returned to you and the fee is non refundable.
> Regards.


Like *High/Deaf,* I was hoping for much more from EHX Customer Service.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Surprised by some of the comments here as EH are fairly infamous for QC and longevity. My Glove stopped working the 3rd time I used it, my soul food screws where stripped (couldn't change the battery!) so they both went back. Lots of guys on TGP have had similar experiences. 

Sure, lots of guys have had no problems but the problem cases of EH seem to far out number other companies'.


----------



## exhausted (Feb 10, 2006)

That sucks. I'm actually sort of surprised. I was reading anecdotes of people having luck with EHX being cool out of warranty.



numb41 said:


> From EHX customer service:
> 
> Hello. Since the unit is out of warranty if we cannot fix the unit it will be returned to you and the fee is non refundable.
> Regards.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Now that you mentioned it, I recalled having problems with screws stripping myself. Thankfully it was the screws, not the housing. Kind of disappointed at their response but I would probably take a shot and send it back. What else are you gonna do? Throw it out?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

JBFairthorne said:


> Now that you mentioned it, I recalled having problems with screws stripping myself. Thankfully it was the screws, not the housing. Kind of disappointed at their response but I would probably take a shot and send it back. What else are you gonna do? Throw it out?


No, my plan is to send it back. Not much else I can do.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

They can probably fix it, and I doubt they'll charge you. They're likely just covering their ass in a worst case scenario.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I'm disappointed by their response too. If their stuff is reasonably good quality, they shouldn't have many out of warranty returns and very few keep-face repairs would be inconsequential. Sounds like they have many more than a few. That's a heads up for me regarding EH. I only own two of their pedals and now have no plans of expanding that.

Maybe JB's right though. Hopefully they will cover it and are just covering their butts.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

^^^ what @High/Deaf said. Compared to the service I've received from Dunlop a couple times, this is a bit alarming.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I got the POG back today in the mail. It works again!
They didn't provide any sort of explanation but I'm happy.
So, the process was,
Contact customer service
Get authorization to ship it back 
Get $25.00 US Money Order, and send along with the pedal
Write the description of the symptoms 
They have a look and either fix it, and send it back (no charge for shipping back), or send it back without being fixed.
Either way the money order is non-refundable.

I must say that I was very sceptical, but am very pleased with the outcome.
Happy ending.
Score one for EHX.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Glad that you got it sorted out!

I guess that the second response was a real world scenario.
They don't really know what they're dealing with until they get it.
Although, if it's fairly common issue and they'd seen the problem before, 
they maybe could've responded differently, imo.

Good on them to fix it and cover the return shipping!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm glad you have a working pedal!


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey guys. Thanks for the kind words.
I;m really glad things worked out.

Budda, I'm loving your band. Available on ITunes?


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Or Vinyl?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Happy endings always bring a tear to my eye...I still tear up at the end of Rudy. Rudy, Rudy, Rudy....


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

numb41 said:


> Well, I got the POG back today in the mail. It works again!
> They didn't provide any sort of explanation but I'm happy.
> So, the process was,
> Contact customer service
> ...


I had the same exact experience with EHX. I had a prob with an out of warranty Deluxe Memory Man, I sent it in with my credit card number. It cost 25$ and they sent it back fixed.

Pretty good service if you ask me.

Here's my thread about it

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/good-experience-with-ehx-customer-service.67364/


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

numb41 said:


> Or Vinyl?


Both!

http://newdamagerecords.com/bands/36/sparrows/


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Glad they fixed the POG, Jim. Makes me feel better about buying any EHX stuff in the future...

W.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Excellent news. 

In celebration, I went back in time one week and bought a used EH B9...................


----------

